# Blackberry 7290 (Cingular) + BlueTooth = Yes!



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

After much hunting around, I think I found the solution to making your BB 7290 work. Here are the details:

The reason some people's BBs aren't working with the BMWs isn't necessarily BMWs fault. Each BB model and respective service provider has their own software for the handheld device. Some handled OS's are more up to date than others when it comes to BT protocols.

My BB is on Cingular service. It didn't work on the old BB software, but they just released an software upgrade on Sept. 27th. I upgraded to the latest version (4.0.2.49) and it now works with my '05 545i (produced 02/05). The phone book still doesn't transfer, but at least the phone and voice commands (fior numbers stored in the car) are working now so I can enjoy the hands free features. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect another upgrade sometime in the future that may address the phone book issue.

I've heard that other service providers have been regularly releasing upgrades for their software, too. Here's a good reference site to keep on top of the latest upgrades for your model/service. Check your BB (in options/about) to see what OS release you have & upgrade if it's not current.

BlackBerry Forums - OS Download Thread

Click on the corresponding link & it will take you to Blackberry's site to download the software upgrade. There are also instructions, etc. to guide you through the process if you haven't done it before.

Good luck. I'm elated that mine works now!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

msp_guy said:


> After much hunting around, I think I found the solution to making your BB 7290 work. Here are the details:
> 
> The reason some people's BBs aren't working with the BMWs isn't necessarily BMWs fault. Each BB model and respective service provider has their own software for the handheld device. Some handled OS's are more up to date than others when it comes to BT protocols.
> 
> ...


Congrats. You are correct in stating that the interoperability problems are not BMW's fault. There are too many ways of implementing the same Bluetooth Profile so things get "interpreted." Some mobiles simply don't support the requisite profiles even though they support Bluetooth so they won't work. That is why BMW is very cautious about saying which mobiles work. They can't control what the manufactuers do.


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

*2003 530i with a BB 7290*

Has anybody gotten a 2003 530i to work 100% with a Blackberry 7290? If so, can you advise me of the exact blackberry module you are using in your 530i and what software version you are using on your blackberry? Also, do all of the functions work? If not, which ones work and which ones dont?

Thanks!

James E


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cingular/BMW/Blackberry 7100*

Have done the software upgrade to 4.2, talked to Cingular, BMW and Blackberry. All 3 point the finger to the other. Here is the bottom line:

**Cingular will help you update the software to the latest rev. Period
**BMW will only help if the phone is "officially tested and accepted"
**Blackberry knows they have a problem but point out they are Bluetooth 1.1 compliant but they are working on it.

$40k car with a non working $150 phone. I wonder which one I will eventually change? Will wait another month to see if anything happens.


----------

